# 36 motorbike coming together



## PlasticNerd (Jul 4, 2018)

Just need a few more items. Does anyone have an Aerocycle style rack, stem, bars, etc? I have a gangway, and a possibility of a second , and a seat. 




 Thanks, Gary.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 4, 2018)

Can't wait to see the finished product. Coming together nicely.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looking good Gary! Can’t wait to see it all together!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 4, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Looking good Gary! Can’t wait to see it all together!





ZE52414 said:


> Looking good Gary! Can’t wait to see it all together!



 And this isn’t the one I was telling you about !!!


----------



## kreika (Jul 4, 2018)

Let’s see the goods....


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 4, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> And this isn’t the one I was telling you about !!!



Oh man. Well I want to see both  now.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 4, 2018)

kreika said:


> Let’s see the goods....



Stop by the shop sometime!!!


----------



## Barto (Jul 7, 2018)

Great project - love, love, love the lines of that tank


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 11, 2018)

Found a rack! Any chance anyone has a red one to trade for this og cream one? Also needing a 36 dated crank for more originality.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 11, 2018)

Progress so far !


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 10, 2018)

Any. New progress? 

Or did you sell this project?


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 10, 2018)

Yea more progress! I’m liking it more everyday!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 10, 2018)

Got a great seat at jim Fraziers meet a couple weeks ago! Using this badge until I find an oval one


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 10, 2018)

Put a gangway on her and some crustier bars! Truss rods are being straightened out in a couple days


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 10, 2018)

Next up


----------



## kreika (Oct 10, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Next up  View attachment 881714
> View attachment 881715




Oh that canti tank. Me love you long time.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 15, 2018)

Ready to polish and wax


----------



## Goatroper (Nov 18, 2018)

Are those  Jafco's Tanks ? They look nice .


----------



## Goatroper (Nov 18, 2018)

The bike sure is looking good ….!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 19, 2018)

Goatroper said:


> Are those  Jafco's Tanks ? They look nice .



Nope! The jeweled tank is an og motorbike tank I got in primer, so I figure reprimer and paint however I like! The canti tank is an aluminum reproduction


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 19, 2018)

The ‘40












 canti tank is done and the frame is one step closer! Fenders are next to get painted. I had a complete bike less tank so I’m doing a faux patina paint job on it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2018)

What a lineup! That jewel tank looks killer, but I can’t wait to see that Canti when it’s done!


----------



## stezell (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking good man! What kind of paint are you using?
Thanks, Sean


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 16, 2019)

Goatroper said:


> Are those  Jafco's Tanks ? They look nice .



No original metal on the jewel tank and aluminum repro on the cantilever


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 16, 2019)

The paint polished up well! Rustoleum Colonial red matches the original fender red paint super nice !


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 16, 2019)

Rad!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thats super nice. If you didn’t post pictures of it getting restored i wouldn’t really be able to tell any of your bikes are re painted they all look original!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 19, 2019)

Very nice work there Gary,,,, is that seat a Mesinger?

It is the type i'm looking for for my prewar build I bought from you 
Last week. Keeping the original Paint on it.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 18, 2019)

The ‘40 canti is closer !


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 18, 2019)

stezell said:


> Looking good man! What kind of paint are you using?
> Thanks, Sean



I used colonial red rustolium on the jewel tank and got the maroon from Aaron @VintageSchwinn.com


----------

